# Obsessed with pulling clothes!!



## Strevs1278 (Sep 24, 2015)

We have a 14 week male who is absolutely fantastic! His training is coming on really well and everything is great except for one thing - if there's a piece of clothing available to bite or pull he'll do it! He understands the command NO but he'll release and then go straight in and grabs it again! It's the only habit we haven't made any progress with and I wonder if any of you have suffered anything similar? If so, what have you found that has helped? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

LOL!

They are very persistent, yes? It is part of their charm. 

You're doing everything right: You're saying NO, which he responds to..so he gets it. That sleeve is just so darn irresistible, though...

I'd do three things: First, I'd offer him a substitute, like a piece of raw hide or a toy. If that didn't work, I'd either walk away.... the absolutely hate when you leave....or Crate time!.

It's best to try to keep those most tempting pieces unavailable to him, though.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Our 5 1/2 month male does this too. I find he's usually overtired when he acts up. I will leave a short lead on him so I can keep him from jumping on me. He's torn a few pant legs! I've heard they outgrown this stage. Hopefully!  Good luck!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

General tip - have a command other than 'no' that *really *means no.

Humans naturally say no so we tend to overuse it with our dogs (how many Vizslas think they are called 'No'? ) ) Because we use 'no' all the time whatever the situation your dog doesn't know how seriously you mean it and lets face it a Vizsla will always push the boundaries.

We use 'Ah Ah' (hard 'a' as in the 'a' in 'back). Here is an article worth reading about it http://www.urbandogtraining.com.au/training-info/common-dog-problems/controlling-undesirable-behaviour-in-dogs.pdf. The important thing (as is the case with any command) is to consistently enforce it - say it once and make sure your dog does what you want. Don't keep repeating the command until it obeys and don't let your dog ignore the command.

It also discusses 'leave' which is a great command for when they start staring at the sheep when we are out for a walk!


----------

